# Prison Diet



## 911=InsideJob (Sep 9, 2006)

How the hell do guys in prison get so jacked up off that crappy ass food?  On MSNBC they show these prison documentaries almost everynight and it shows dudes doing tons of basic body weight workouts and eating 3 square meals a day which doesn't seem to have a lot of protien, yet there most of them are huge.

I know there's a thread on the Open Forum about blacks having better genes but this is all races, whites, blacks, latinos, all jacked up.  Anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2006)

steroids.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Sep 9, 2006)

P-funk said:


> steroids.



Even if they are on steroids how do they grow with a poor diet and only doing bodyweight excercises?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:


> Even if they are on steroids how do they grow with a poor diet and only doing bodyweight excercises?



the same way most BB'ers grow on shitty diets and lazy training habits.

it isn't rocket science.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Sep 9, 2006)

I still don't understand how are they building this muscle, if steroids give them more testosterone don't they need the PROTEIN to build this muscle?  Also I thought you would have to lift HEAVY to stimulate it to grow.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2006)

P-funk said:


> steroids.


Not everyone, I have a few friends who go in either fat or skinny and come out *big* without the aid of steroids. I do know of a couple that do shoot though.

I guess it's a matter of survival, only the strong can survive.
I always ask them how they do it and all they tell me is that all they do is workout, eat and sleep.

There is one thing that I find interesting about all of them, they all combine free weights with calistinics.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Not everyone, I have a few friends who go in either fat or skinny and come out *big* without the aid of steroids. I do know of a couple that do shoot though.
> 
> I guess it's a matter of survival, only the strong can survive.
> I always ask them how they do it and all they tell me is that all they do is workout, eat and sleep.
> ...



you got a couple boys up at Sing Sing?  Or Rikers?  When was it that you were there again?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2006)

P-funk said:


> you got a couple boys up at Sing Sing? Or Rikers? When was it that you were there again?


 
I was at Rikers for a week back in 1981 or 1982 I can't remember. Long story 

But sadly I do know a few that are upstate now or were at Rikers.


----------

